# Antler Catty Kill



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got in from a walk with the dogs and as i was walking the fence of the local football field i spotted 3 pigeons strutting around near the corner of the field at the side of the open gate







so i doubled back and went the long way around until i had a clear shot through the gate, pulled the barnett tubes with cutdown pouch until they maxed ,what most would call semi butterfly, and let an 18mm steel cannonball go lol.

Pretty slow setup but the ball smacked the pigeon at the base of its neck and it was instant lights out. Loving the antler catty (a gift from a member on another forum) with the surgical tubing combo, nice heavy deep draw suits me perfect, might not be as fast as theraband but the life will be alot longer



Thanks for looking


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Looks like that rig did the job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks mate, dont suppose anybody knows a good place to buy quality surgical tubing online, bare in mind im from the uk, cheers


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice shooting and catapult, sorry no help with the tubing.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

August West said:


> Very nice shooting and catapult, sorry no help with the tubing.


Thanks buddy, im sure someone will know


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, that's a powerhouse!


----------

